# What I learned before Doerak had to leave.



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Doerak was diagnosed with lymphoma in February. I've had all these months to try to prepare for his last day. It hasn't been easy, but I did learn a lot. 

I started shopping for a crematorium, and for the person to give the final injection when he came out of remission from his first round of chemo. Prices for the cremation varies WIDELY. I found a nice little pet cemetary outside of town and made my arrangements there and printed out a map to the location. 

Finding a vet was a lot harder. Their are some vets who will come to your home, but you really have to be their client beforehand. Since I didn't want my dog to be in pain any longer than he needed to be, I decided on a nearby emergency vet. They had a very large room for this purpose with a large cushy sofa and many other chairs for visitors, soft lights and a lot of tissue. Of course, they were a lot more expensive, but I could just walk in when I was ready and not have to have an appointment. When the time came, Doerak and I layed together on the large sofa together and I helped him in his final moments sending him pictures of our life together. 

That's something else I learned as I studied animal communication. Our pets don't want us to worry or be sad. Everybody has to leave their body at some point. What many want is for you to send them pictures (in your thoughts) of the fun you both had together in life. Their spirit is going to leave a sick body and will heal in the spirit life. 

Another thing I learned is that, if you try, anybody can communicate with animals. I started learning early summer and it so fascinating to hear my pets' thoughts and find myself hearing them better the more I practice.

Finally, your pet may or may not decide to remain with you in spirit. Some of our animals are life long companions, even through several lives (for those who believe in reincarnation). Some animals will decide to return to earth in a new body, some not. Some may choose to return as one of your future companions, some not. The can also choose to appear in another animal temporarily, just for a visit, if you can recognise it. 

And if you decide to hire an animal communicator, be aware that not all have the same abilities. Get references as you would with any other service provider. 

I hope some of this information is helpful. I felt like I needed to give my perspective. Doerak left me one week ago. I'm sad, but I know where he is and how he's doing. And he is certainly much better off now than during his last weeks in body. It was so hard to watch him get worse every week. And it was a relief for me that I could finally help him with his pain.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Carole, I am very sorry for your loss of Doerak. I remember when you posted that he was sick and I was hoping that he was on his way to recovery. I'm sure you both will be reunited someday and I hope that you can find comfort in that knowledge.

We lost our Gordon Setter to lymphoma in 2001 after a long courageous battle on his part. I read with great interest what you said about our animals choosing to return to us as future companions because DH and I sincerely think that Laddie has returned as our Gordon puppy. There are too many things that have happened for us not to believe it.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. The lessons you have learned will be very helpful to others. Thank you for sharin.


----------

